# Apache + PHP +Mysql

## decaos

recomiendan alguna secuencia de instalacion para tener apache + php + mysql

Y si alguien me dice como configuro mi apache para que soporte php  :Sad: 

Saludos

----------

## xphree

Mira..

primero baja apache, mysql, y php.. ( asi lo he hecho yo ) 

y en la config de apache, tenes que agregar el modulo de php...

es facil.

----------

## zug

Échale un vistazo a este artículo

----------

## noHuman

Hola!  :Very Happy: 

No problemo!

 emerge mysql apache php mod_gzip mod_ssl

Luego los ebuilds que te indiquen y a la marcha.

Yo asi lo hize y sin problemas

Saludo!

----------

## Ferdy

Si, yo lo hice así, luego simplemente que la configuración de apache es un poco "especialita" todo está bajo /etc/apache

Ya sabes, cualquier cosa, pregunta

Salu2.Ferdy

----------

